# CBP Poll



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok,lets take a vote on the CBP Everyone is invited to take part


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm thinkin it would be cool to do the choose any body thing and go with a summertime theme like vacations or camping 


(I'm bettin we'd see at least one family truckster)


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, this Poll closes June 3rd, so if you're interested, please vote by then. I'd like to have a firm start date within the first half of June, so please post your theme ideas, I will make a new poll for those ideas and we will start say June 10th. Anyone have a timeframe suggestion? is One month enough time? or do you need longer?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Back in time Rusty Rod theme...*

I will give this a wirl. Have been busy and missed this whole deal...I'm in!!:thumbsup:

Any body huh? My theme idea would be Flat Black & Rusty RaT Rod TYPE cars...no purty Candies or Metal flake paints. 

Just Rust and Rods from the 20s to 50s body styles.

Bob...Rust is Beautiful...zilla


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

i missed the vote but i would help were ever you need it 
count me in


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> I will give this a wirl. Have been busy and missed this whole deal...I'm in!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Any body huh? My theme idea would be Flat Black & Rusty RaT Rod TYPE cars...no purty Candies or Metal flake paints.
> 
> ...



I like this idea Bob.

Dan, sorry I didn't see this sooner. Just missed it. :freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, as I read this, the winning (no Charlie Sheen Cars Please) CBP Suggestion is for a united theme, utilizing anyslot car body. 

Now, I'd like some suggestions on the Theme. I will post a poll of no more than twenty suggestions, so get them in quick.

I've already received the following:

Rat Rods

Summer Time

Racing including nascar/drag/rallye etc.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

20 categories??? Here's a few...

Emergency/utility vehicles

Military

Fantasy

Or any car from the CARS trilogy.
(you don't think they are gonna stop at two do you)


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i would be in it for some rat rods


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the emergency / utility theme too.. Or rat rods!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71

Aaaaah I like how this is going as it is a very dreamy slot car type idea that is getting the whole Gang involved! :thumbsup:

I can only imagine the cool Emergency Vehicle Bill Hall, Randy and many others could come up with for this theme. This is the kind of thing that gets everyone to look deep inside themselves. There is a Super Duper Custom in each and everyone of us. What Ever the theme is this is going to be AWESUM over the Top fun! :hat:

Stuff like this pulls you into that DO YOUR BEST MODE. If you are just starting out making customs here on HT or you have been doing them for a long, long, long time this is the kinda group effort deal that pulls us all together. 

Our SEVEN year old son Fletcher (His friends call him FletchDog) said he is ALL IN and told him that he will have to build his car all by himself. He said O.K. Will be signing Fletcher up on HT with his own user name now so he can vote and suggest his Theme.

It is Summer time and lots of us have Summer things going on so a little more time to get this done would be great.

Bob...have paint and ready to go...zilla


----------



## FletchDog (Jun 5, 2011)

I think rainbow is also a good theme idea. :wave:

Fletcher...good ideas...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk FletchDog!!!


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

TV & Movie Cars


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

TBI said:


> TV & Movie Cars



Hmm, TV cars of the 70's sounds very interesting......:devil:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so,.... when is all this gnashing going to begin?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, How about I post a new poll for the subject Monday Night and we'll vote on that. We start Friday. Any ideas for an end date? I mean, I know some people, like myself are going to need some extra time, I'm trying to get my place together so I can by a House. 1 month? 2 months? end of summer???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't think we even have ten different categories to vote on at this point.
How about we leave it open a few more days for more suggestions?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Whatever! this is your guy's CBP, nothing is set in stone! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

QUESTION?.....After going back & re-reading the original post before the poll, I'm not clear on if this will be an exchange like the Christmas & Christmas in July exchanges or just a build with photos?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

That has not been determined, so I think we'lljust post photos.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about dirt track racers?


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the group Fletch dog


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard Fletch... just taking after the old man ...Dog!!! Glad to have ya's!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would leave this as just a group build. Depending on the theme, this project could get a little expensive (like the emergency / service vehicle concept). I would give a solid 2 months from the time we decide what we're doing as we tend to slow down during the summer months. It's hard to do anything with the kids home all day...


----------



## FletchDog (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for welcoming me 

Fletcher...The new dog on the block...Zilla


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

FletchDog said:


> Thanks guys for welcoming me
> 
> Fletcher...The new dog on the block...Zilla


Woof, Woof, Arf.....(welcome)


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

FletchDog said:


> Thanks guys for welcoming me
> 
> Fletcher...The new dog on the block...Zilla


Welcome from one noobie to another! :wave:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Fletcher!!! Welcome to the board little buddy!! Now get in the cave mess up some of dad's projects...!!!:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about 20s/30s gangster cars, or moonshine runners?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How about 20s/30s gangster cars, or moonshine runners?


Moonshine runners!....cool


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*A fairly tight window*

Funny dat...none of the current manufacturers have thrown back the clock and done a yester year release. I 'spose it's because of the 20's and 30's stylings dont really plop right on a slot chassis anyway. Might be a good study for the Mega G platform, but as their name states, Racemasters aint about that. 

Sadly, there's just not that many readily available examples of the 20's-40's models that were mass produced AND other than chebbies and the grossly over proportioned AFX eff wun fiddy, the 50's were sorely represented too. 

So your limited to... the Tyco 40 Ford, Aurora Willys and Lincoln, the AW Willys panel...if you wanted to go all the way back to prohibition you could include the AFX model A series and the F-150; with the MM 55, the AW 59 Impala and Stude on the front side if you wanted to stretch the period...

I've only had one cup of coffee, so chime in and help me out anytime here guys...


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm thinking the 46 Ford from JL maybe? Post war late night rum-runner?

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The MegaG would be something to consider Bill. Following Tycos concept of using the
running boards width as the chassis mount, the MegaGs low profile may be a home run.
It makes for kinda a tall, top heavy car, but weren't they all like that back then?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

My post with the picture was just because I had the photo..as stated, there's not a lot to work with for gangsters/moonshiners (four gear Model A sedans/40 Ford coupes) ....My vote would be for emergency or track support vehicles. If dirt track/short track cars are the build, then maybe a certain time period/era. Lets have some fun.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Funny dat...none of the current manufacturers have thrown back the clock and done a yester year release. I 'spose it's because of the 20's and 30's stylings dont really plop right on a slot chassis anyway. Might be a good study for the Mega G platform, but as their name states, Racemasters aint about that.
> 
> Sadly, there's just not that many readily available examples of the 20's-40's models that were mass produced AND other than chebbies and the grossly over proportioned AFX eff wun fiddy, the 50's were sorely represented too.
> 
> ...


In response to Bill Halls mass produced statement I have this question to ask.

Can a Resin body be used?

Bob...inquiring minds want to know...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to keep the costs down. Not only for myself, but others too. I was thinking something from a main line manufacturer which is easily accessible. What do you guys think? I don't want to hold anyone back, and I don't want to pressure anyone either.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> In response to Bill Halls mass produced statement I have this question to ask.
> 
> Can a Resin body be used?
> 
> Bob...inquiring minds want to know...zilla


No intent intended Bob. I was just spit balling.


----------



## mbp47252horacer (Dec 31, 2009)

I think Glencoe made a kit or two that dates back and I know there's some stuff usually available on ebay. - John


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to keep the costs down. Not only for myself, but others too. I was thinking something from a main line manufacturer which is easily accessible. What do you guys think? I don't want to hold anyone back, and I don't want to pressure anyone either.


Main Line Manufacturer is fine. Keeping the cost down is a good idea! Have a bunch of Shadow & Lola bodies just for that reason. 

The only reason I build custom slot cars with all you slot heads on HT is because it is fun....ALOT of fun!! :hat: 



Bill Hall said:


> No intent intended Bob. I was just spit balling.


Bill,

One day a long, long time ago, my friend was waiting for me to get off from work at Pizza Hut back in the early 80s. He sat in a booth and was shooting Spit Balls at this kid that was playing the Journey sit down video game we had. OMG it was funny....he wanted to play the video game. :tongue: lol Good times and great memories!

Bob...spit balling :lol: (the really wet ones are gross)...zilla


----------

